# tarot of classical composers?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes i had this fresh idea, since it dosen exist and a lot of people these days enjoy new age, like tarot reading(well maybe so?).Than an idea went in my mind a tarot for classical affecionados, the 20 first arcane would be great great composer well know, the minor arcane would be lesser know.

This idea could be applied to jazzmens world tarot of jazz?

This idea could make money a lot of it, well perhaps, i dont beleive in tarot myself but it can be play like a card game.Since there is divination tarot and tarot ''game'' deck.

Is my idea original or it's been done allready, did someone stole my idea already?

Have a nice day :tiphat:


P.s i do have a deck of divination tarot but it's art of the renaissance it glitter,it's fabuleous in term of artwork, and im a bit of an art school enthousiasm more than anything.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dreadful idea: people who use Tarot are -- shall we say usually, at least? -- very earnest about the cards, the meanings, and want those traditional symbols on them. There are many sorts of graphic styles of illustration of those symbols, but to deviate from those symbols and then switch them out for a number of famous composers is either highly comic (like a dog in a clown suit) or simply downright tacky, if maybe not irreverent.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

PetrB i understand your point of view, initially i though it were agood idea since they are tarot of everything from unicorn to whatever..


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

deprofundis said:


> PetrB i understand your point of view, initially i though it were agood idea since they are tarot of everything from unicorn to whatever..


Unicorns are a mythical beast, Composers might come off as those rather famous fun and silly painting of dogs dressed like people sitting at a table smoking cigars and playing cards.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Yes i had this fresh idea,...


OK. Now you're talkin'. 
I'm gonna sell my whole record collection and put the money into them thar tarot cards. (After all, any word that rhymes with my favorite orange vegetable has got to be a winner!)


----------

